# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.27 - SC773x Android 7 and FP Forensic

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.27 - SC773x Android 7 and FP Forensic* 
SP Platform: 
Activated SC773x Android 7 support
Identify (service/boot)
Read firmware ( SC/PAC )
Write Firmware ( SC/PAC )
Reset Settings/Format FS
Reset FRP
Flash erase
NVM operations: Read, Write, Clear, Fix BB
Repair Security (Normal and Flash Mode)
SP Unlock
eMMC test
HW info read/write 
- Service operations improved
FRP reset improved 
- Firmware reader updated
New types supported 
FP Platform: 
- Main
Revised bootloader package
Booting issues on some models should be fixed 
- Unique UserData fatures activted!
SC6500, SC6530, SC6531: Activated Direct PhoneBook recovery/extraction!
Automatic detection of different phonebook types
Support recovery for deleted/changed records !
It's possible to make recovery for device with ANY state as soon as it  can be connected to PC ( except Format FS / Dump reflash ) 
SC653x Samsung: Revised PhoneBook recovery/extraction
Support recovery for deleted/changed records ! 
- Other
Some bugfixes and improvements at all
FlashLoader package updated   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

